
TikTok famous: How the app is turning teenagers into celebrities - ianmobbs
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/10/2/20891915/tiktok-famous-teenagers-haley-sharpe-yodeling-karen
======
codesushi42
It is also a Trojan horse sent by the Chinese government to test how gullible
users are to surveillance.

